# Anyone notice their feet getting bigger?



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe I have a lower tolerance for discomfort, but I noticed while shopping for a few pairs of different shoes that I now fit one size bigger. Anyone else?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Happened to me, doc said my arches fell a bit. You are not crazy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Travis Bickle said:


> ... You are not crazy.


Not so fast... even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while. 
=s


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Yep. Wore a size 12 for many years. Now it's 13. My toes slam into the front of a 12 now.
I heard somewhere your feet and earlobes never stop growing.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Not so fast... even a blind pig finds an acorn once in a while.
> =s


I'm a blind, crazy pig.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep, over the past 6-7 years. Was 10 and now 11, and wide helps. Evidently foot ligaments stretch causing the foot to spread out.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

It's mostly due to use, hands and feet grow as the bones, muscles and connective tissue respond to stress.

I wore an 11 in high school, grew to a size 12 in college, now wearing 13 and occasionally 14. Years of distance running/hiking grew em big. Hands did the same thing, years of construction, high school large gloves, now XXL.

Ears grow fastest in married men, it's an evolutionary change that resulted from repeated tbi's; frying pans and rolling pins hurt


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Yes, bigger here too. I think it might have to do with carting around the extra weight of the long range fuel tank around my waist...


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

Mine swell up since I'm getting older. It's keeping me from riding as far and even shorter hikes.

The shoe size thing is mostly made in china crapola.

I have dress shoes and still wear a 11.5 in those good quality Bostonian shoes, but tennies and hikers I'm about 1.5 sizes higher now.


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't think mine have grown an actual size, but I do know I do not tolerate tight shoes like I could when I was younger.

I always go slightly bigger and as wide as I can get. I like some wiggle room in the toe box.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

At 70, both the arches on both feet have fallen from many years of abuse. For a size 9 in college, I'm now in a size 10 1/2 4E. Thank you New Balance for still making shoes in widths! It's been difficult to get mountain bike shoes in wide widths. The wide Sidi shoes are still pretty narrow and I'd be swimming in any Sidis that my toes could tolerate.

I use Shimano M 089 shoes exclusively. They are a 2E and are still a bit narrow but work in a 10 1/2. Don't even get me started on ski boots! I had to major stretch the toe box on my new Scarpa T2's to be able to stand being in them. It took three trys at making friends with these boots, but they're comfortable now.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

If my wife's feet keep growing I'll have to put cut-outs in the kitchen cabinets so she can stand closer to the sink.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

MSU Alum said:


> If my wife's feet keep growing I'll have to put cut-outs in the kitchen cabinets so she can stand closer to the sink.


You are asking for rolling pin therapy


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

My feet have retained their size and shape... my toenails... have not


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> You are asking for rolling pin therapy


That's a fact!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

My feet have shrunk half to a full size. I have an extremely high arch with wide forefoot.

The question is, have my feet changed in dimension or have shoe standards changed in dimension? I'm guessing the latter. Also seems American cloth's sizing has become more "Euronized".


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I was a 13 forever. About five years ago, my feet started hurting in my shoes. Measured em, sure enough, I'm a 14 now. 
Here's where it gets interesting... This past January, I started taking kickboxing classes. We do an exercise called "Running Man". You basically run in place just switching your feet front to back. The first time I did it, my feet were killing me. Now, no pain and I think my arches are re arched. 
Last week in class, we were on the floor stretching. I noticed for the first time ever that my right foot is an inch longer than my left. Crazy.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

You all know what they say about guys with large hands and feet...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> You all know what they say about guys with large hands and feet...


Big bellies?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Big socks and gloves.


----------



## CUP-TON (Dec 7, 2016)

Glide the Clyde said:


> You all know what they say about guys with large hands and feet...


Big feet, big, ah shoes?


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Glide the Clyde said:


> You all know what they say about guys with large hands and feet...


Stubbed toes and smashed fingers?

Seriously, we're old, we know that none of that stuff matters, it only impresses the kids 

How about toe nail fungus, now that's a real problem!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Glide the Clyde said:


> You all know what they say about guys with large hands and feet...


I was going to go with clumsy?


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

I have a pair of mountain climbing boots from '75 that have not seen much use, whereas before, I wore them with a thin under sock and a heavy wool sock, it is a thin sock only now. 

I also have a pair of 13" tall western style dress boots from '70, tried them on the other day after many years of non use, they were a solid no go. 

Like some others have noted, harder to find a good pair of shoes anymore.


----------



## binrat (May 25, 2005)

Yup, went up 1/2 size about 6 years ago.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> ...Seriously, we're old, we know that none of that stuff matters, it only impresses the kids  ...


You can get arrested for that over here...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

rideit said:


> Anyone notice their feet getting bigger?


Not really, but my hair is pissing me off. I assume it starts growing somewhere in your chest but for some reason it is struggling to make it all the way up to the top of my head. Seems to be taking a detour halfway there and ends up coming out of my ears and nose!

If anyone knows how to redirect it I would be very happy?


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Yep, forever I was a UK10, now an 11. Think as I got the middle age spread the feet got squashed. Similarly the nasal, ear and eyebrow sprouting of hair, though the top of the head has hung in there, even if it's"senior blonde"


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> I was going to go with clumsy?


Ding...Ding...Ding

Well, and maybe the nail fungus part.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

Nah, they just don't make them like they used too​


----------

